# Schwinn Heavy Duty Info?



## rjb1

I just bought a Schwinn Heavy Duty (I think that is what it is), and would like any information that anyone has on these, including date of manufacture.
 The serial number is on the pedal housing (bottom) which I think means fairly early, but the number is HD204,000 (approx), so it does not seem to fit the usual serial number tables.
 The head badge is small and round and says "Schwinn Quality".  On the chainguard it just says "Schwinn".
 It is industrial/safety yellow and has large diameter spokes (~0.105 in) and S2 marked wheels. 
 This one supposedly came from an oil refinery.  It's in good shape for a used industrial item, and only cost $60, so I am happy with it.
 Anything else that anyone can tell me about these would be appreciated.


----------



## Talewinds

Please post a photo or two. There were old Heavy-Duti's and new Heavy Duti's.


 These are characterized by their traditional Schwinn cantilever frame and other very common parts, with the exception that they used very large gauge spokes, good for fat kids and newspaper delivery.


----------



## ZZ3Malibu

Sounds like a new HD Serial on BB?


----------



## rjb1

Can you expand on that?  How new is new, and what does BB mean?
 I'll try to get some photos this weekend.
If it helps the ID process prior to getting pictures, it does not have "Heavy Duty" (or "Duti") written on the chainguard as does the one in the photo here.

 Thanks,
 Joel


----------



## Old rim

Talewinds said:


> they used very large gauge spokes, good for fat kids
> 
> [




Lol Talewinds you always have a  way with words


----------



## REC

*There are King Size Heavy-Duti's out there too*

They come with the "fat kid" sized spokes too (or in my case, fat old guy). I don't have the standard sized model, but this is a '65. Nice to ride!





REC


----------



## dxmadman

I bought my first heavy duty in 2001,from a local bike shop, I remember a whole rack of em,cantilever and strait bar.I live in oilfeild country. A few years ago their was lots of em at bike shops always in for repairs,these always had the snot driven out of them,dinged up,layered with tar, bearings falling out of the hub.I bought mine for $50 because it had decent tires and a recent rebuild, all the others was 30 and 35 each! I wasnt educated back then about them or balloon bikes,I just had got bit by the Sting Ray bug,I wish now i had bought all of em! All the S2's, i remember one with a repo phantom seats a guy had.All i know every one was yellow,some had stainles fenders,heavy spokes,xtra thick tubing,schwinn quality badge with made in hungary.They are my last resort for nice s'2s for any resto or build.I always keep my eyes opened for them,best place to ask is old refining plants,ask or call and say your a repair man and usually BINGO,Theres some over in that shed if you want them for parts cause no one rides them, There still out there just ask.


----------



## Laurabel66

*Heavy Duti Schwinn*

Hello, 
I recently purchased 13 of these....   I am looking to sell a few if anyone is interested. I also may have parts trade...  
Laura


----------



## mruiz

Were are they located and $ ? I can use one frame and fork?
 Mitch


----------

